# Grocery List Smartphone App



## Steve Kroll

Ok, I think this is one of those so-simple-it's-cool sort of things. It's a smartphone app for managing your grocery list, and the best part is it's shareable among other family members with smartphones. 

OurGroceries

So for example, my wife is sitting at the dentist's office and remembers that we're out of bananas. Rather than have to remember to add it to the list when she gets home, she pulls up this app on her phone and types in "bananas." I'm at the grocery store and I see "bananas" show up on my list in real time.

You can share your lists with whoever you like. And if they don't have a smartphone, it's also possible to update the grocery list online from a PC.

Slick, eh?... and Free!

(Disclaimer: I have no affiliation whatsoever with this company. I just thought I would share because it's neat)


----------



## Merlot

Ok that is great since I usually carry around a scrap piece of paper I find at work and lose it by the time I get to the store.  Sometimes I will even have 2 or 3 scraps floating around.  Downloaded and playing with it now.


----------



## taxlady

Now I wish I had a smart phone.

I wonder how my cell phone provider counts the usage for something like that.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is cool!  On his way home from work, DH usually calls for a list, loses the list, and calls again for the list.  I'm downloading the app.

Thanks, Steve!


----------



## forty_caliber

Very cool app.  Mrs. 40 C and I are going to try it out today.

.40


----------



## Dawgluver

Even though it's a smartphone app, I was able to put it on our iPads as well as on our iPhones.


----------



## SharonT

We use Our Groceries, too.  I like that you can sort the list into categories, then next time you enter "milk" it automatically is listed under "Dairy."


----------



## Alix

Excellent! Thanks Steve, we're playing with it now.


----------



## forty_caliber

forty_caliber said:


> Very cool app.  Mrs. 40 C and I are going to try it out today.
> 
> .40



Installed this on the all of the household iPhones.  Now everyone can add items to the grocery list during the week.  The best part is when Mrs 40 C and I team shop the items get "crossed off" in real time and we don't duplicate efforts. 

Great Find Steve!  

.40


----------



## Kathleen

I have the app.  Can you delete recipes?  I really do not need the Greek salad recipe on the list!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kathleen said:
			
		

> I have the app.  Can you delete recipes?  I really do not need the Greek salad recipe on the list!



I'm sure you can.  I'm just exploring too.  Hit the set of gears up on the left, it will help you out.

Ha!  Went to the Greek salad recipe, it had a delete button right there!  And I deleted it!


----------



## Kathleen

Well...I deleted it.  Not sure how, but it is gone.  

I also just sat here during Frank's store run and watched items get crossed off.  It felt rather stalker-ish.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kathleen said:
			
		

> Well...I deleted it.  Not sure how, but it is gone.
> 
> I also just sat here during Frank's store run and watched items get crossed off.  It felt rather stalker-ish.



 I can't wait to stalk DH's store run!  Too funny!


----------



## Timothy

I was using one called "Grocery King" but really didn't like it. I've installed this one. I like that I can vocally add items.


----------



## Zereh

Timothy said:


> I like that I can vocally add items.



I now have visions of seeing "f'in yogurt" on my list.


----------



## SherryDAmore

MyPantry2 does the same thing; it also keeps an inventory, and connects to any grocery stores's site, from which you can make your list.  I can scan what I'm buying and keep a price book.


----------



## FrankZ

Kathleen and I were discussing this yesterday morning and how nice it would be to have something we could share a list in.  I had plans of looking for something so this thread was very timely.

I used it last night on the store run for a few items and it was useful.  We shall see if it gets more useful over time.

And I deleted the recipe, Kathleen just wants to take credit.


----------



## Steve Kroll

SherryDAmore said:


> MyPantry2 does the same thing; it also keeps an inventory, and connects to any grocery stores's site, from which you can make your list.  I can scan what I'm buying and keep a price book.


That sounds neat, too, but I don't need anything that complicated myself. I've just found from past experience that the more complicated an app is, the more error prone it is, and the less likely I am to use it. Besides, most of the places I shop don't have their stock listed online.

One feature I think might be useful would be some way to flag items that you have a coupon for. I could see using that occasionally, but other than that, I wouldn't want it to be cluttered with too many features.

By the way, my wife was at the big box store this morning and called to see if I had picked up toilet paper yesterday. I told her "Check the app. Do you see toilet paper crossed off the list?" 

"No."

"Ok, I guess we need toilet paper then."

Love it!


----------



## Skittle68

My boyfriend always finishes something, then doesn't tell me, so I get home from the store and realize we are out of eggs. I used to have a list on the fridge but that never seemed to work either. Maybe I can get him to write stuff on the list from the comfort of the couch lol


----------



## Dawgluver

Zereh said:
			
		

> I now have visions of seeing "f'in yogurt" on my list.



I haven't tried that brand.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I haven't tried that brand.



I think that it is a Swedish brand.....


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:
			
		

> I think that it is a Swedish brand.....



Oh, that explains why I can't find it here.


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> I think that it is a Swedish brand.....



I think it's Finnish.


----------



## Timothy

taxlady said:


> I think it's Finnish.


 
Or would that be; f'n-nish?


----------



## Kayelle

*DANG DANG DANG DOUBLE DANG.*

*I wish I could have this on my new Nook Tablet!! It's the only high tech item I carry and I'm loving all the things it can do. **I emailed them a request* *but imagine it fell on deaf ears. **I have a little used Trac Phone for emergencies only, and it suits me just fine that I'm out of touch.    I'd sure love to have this handy app though.*


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:
			
		

> DANG DANG DANG DOUBLE DANG.
> 
> I wish I could have this on my new Nook Tablet!! It's the only high tech item I carry and I'm loving all the things it can do. I emailed them a request but imagine it fell on deaf ears. I have a little used Trac Phone for emergencies only, and it suits me just fine that I'm out of touch.    I'd sure love to have this handy app though.



Does the Nook have an app store, Kayelle?  Maybe it's buried there somewhere.  I was able to put the app on my iPad as well as my iPhone.  You can also put the app on your PC.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks so much Dawg!  I'm looking into it right away.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Dawg!  I'm looking into it right away.



Kayelle, I found this for Nook.  It sounds similar, is highly rated, but will set ya back a dollar.  Look in Nook app store, lifestyle, food.

Quick Shopper
byBrian Swartzfager

NOOK App
$1
BN.com price

Overview

This shopping list app that is a simple replacement for the old "pen and paper" list.
Features:

--Builds an item catalog over time you can use to build future lists, so you don't have to re-enter the same items every time you make a list.

--View your shopping list in alphabetical order, or in order by the aisle numbers you provide, so you can check off items down the list as you walk your normal path through the store.

--Add an item in your catalog to your current shopping list with just a tap, and check off an item from your list the same way, making list management quick and easy.

When you first start using the app, you'll build your shopping list by ...


----------



## chopper

I use an ap called shopshop. I can't imagine anyone here adding to my list but me. At least they are good about texting me or telling me when we run out of something. I will have to check this ap out to see if I would be better to have it in place of what i have.


----------



## Kathleen

chopper said:


> I use an ap called shopshop. I can't imagine anyone here adding to my list but me. At least they are good about texting me or telling me when we run out of something. I will have to check this ap out to see if I would be better to have it in place of what i have.



Frank and I always find that we have multiple containers of milk, cans of tomatoes, etc.  The conversation is always, "Why did you get milk?  I got it last night!"  Then a carton gets thrown away and we grump about it then will need milk and another two containers show up.  This app should help us with that as we will share the list and add milk...then it will be crossed off when the other hits the store.    Besides, I loved the stalker-feature of watching items get crossed off.


----------



## chopper

Kathleen said:
			
		

> Frank and I always find that we have multiple containers of milk, cans of tomatoes, etc.  The conversation is always, "Why did you get milk?  I got it last night!"  Then a carton gets thrown away and we grump about it then will need milk and another two containers show up.  This app should help us with that as we will share the list and add milk...then it will be crossed off when the other hits the store.    Besides, I loved the stalker-feature of watching items get crossed off.



That does sound good, but I am the only one to buy food too!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Kayelle, I found this for Nook.  It sounds similar, is highly rated, but will set ya back a dollar.  Look in Nook app store, lifestyle, food.
> 
> Quick Shopper
> byBrian Swartzfager
> 
> NOOK App
> $1
> BN.com price
> 
> Overview
> 
> This shopping list app that is a simple replacement for the old "pen and paper" list.
> Features:
> 
> --Builds an item catalog over time you can use to build future lists, so you don't have to re-enter the same items every time you make a list.
> 
> --View your shopping list in alphabetical order, or in order by the aisle numbers you provide, so you can check off items down the list as you walk your normal path through the store.
> 
> --Add an item in your catalog to your current shopping list with just a tap, and check off an item from your list the same way, making list management quick and easy.
> 
> When you first start using the app, you'll build your shopping list by ...



awwww ((((((((Dawg)))))))) you just made my day!!  I just downloaded  the "Quick Shopper" to my Nook Tablet and I'm really tickled !!
Dang girl, you're really good!!  I found others available but not this one and it's really ideal !!  *SMOOCH........*
I'd bake you a cake but I don't bake. 
How about a pot of my Chili Verde?


----------



## Dawgluver

Yum!  Would love it, Kayelle!

So glad it worked out for you!


----------



## SherryDAmore

Steve Kroll said:


> Besides, most of the places I shop don't have their stock listed online.
> 
> One feature I think might be useful would be some way to flag items that you have a coupon for. I could see using that occasionally, but other than that, I wouldn't want it to be cluttered with too many features.


 
Sorry for not being more detailed.  You can connect to the sale flyers of nearly every store.  I make a list from that, and also a list of what we're out of, although I've been trying to go through my larder that I froze/canned/dehydrated/bought on sale.  Trying to stick to fresh.

One of my requests to the developer was the ability to scan coupons and match them to items on lists, which he is working on.

DH does not have a smartphone.  He barely has a dumbphone, and he likes it that way. It would qualify as an antique. So, I just email him the list or a specific item and he can get it. 

This app also has an inventory feature, which I love.  If I see a recipe I want to try, I just pick up my phone and see if I have the ingredients, rather than rooting around trying to find things.

I also tried Grocery King, but didn't like it.  I like Mighty Grocery, but use it for different things - not groceries.


----------



## Kayelle

> DH does not have a smartphone.  He barely has a dumbphone, and he likes it that way. It would qualify as an antique.



That gave me a chuckle Sherry.... your husband and I would get along just fine...give him a high five from me.


----------



## Skittle68

My bf liked this app even more than I expected- after I installed it on both our phones and synched it up using my email ( it is sooooo easy) he said, "Cool!!" and immediately added a couple things so we could watch them pop up on my phone. Perfect!!


----------



## Philip D

Downloading it now


----------



## SherryDAmore

Dawgluver said:


> Kayelle, I found this for Nook. It sounds similar, is highly rated, but will set ya back a dollar. Look in Nook app store, lifestyle, food.
> 
> Quick Shopper
> byBrian Swartzfager
> 
> NOOK App
> $1
> BN.com price...


 
My fDIL just got a Nook for Christmas, so I sent this to her, and she got it and loves it!


----------



## SherryDAmore

Should mention here about the very cranky looks I get when I'm trying to get my list on my phone; people seem to think I' just fooling around with my phone in the aisles.  See if it doesn't happen to you.


----------



## Steve Kroll

SherryDAmore said:


> Should mention here about the very cranky looks I get when I'm trying to get my list on my phone; people seem to think I' just fooling around with my phone in the aisles.  See if it doesn't happen to you.


I've noticed some of that, too. I just smile and shrug. 

On the other hand, I've already seen one other shopper using the same app.


----------



## Alix

I've had some weird looks, but since I also mutter to myself as I peruse the shelves I think people are just trying to get as far away from the crazy lady as possible. Heeheehee...I love it when a plan comes together! 

Did I mention how much I love this little app? My DH adds from his BB, as does DD#1, DD#2 uses her iPod and adds stuff. Its really been a godsend. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> I've had some weird looks, but since I also mutter to myself as I peruse the shelves I think people are just trying to get as far away from the crazy lady as possible. Heeheehee...I love it when a plan comes together!
> 
> Did I mention how much I love this little app? My DH adds from his BB, as does DD#1, DD#2 uses her iPod and adds stuff. Its really been a godsend. Thanks Steve!



But are you wearing your tinfoil hat?


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver said:


> But are you wearing your tinfoil hat?



Dang! I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## forty_caliber

Dawgluver said:


> But are you wearing your tinfoil hat?



Armadillo helmets are much more effective at keep *THEM* out...

.40


----------



## forty_caliber

We use this app everyday.  It's become cliche in the house like your parents telling you to look something up in the dictionary...._"get your phone and put it on the list."_

Others have come up and asked Mrs 40 C and I about TEAM SHOPPING with our phones.  

.40


----------



## Dawgluver

DH still likes the old fashioned way, he copies his iPhone OurGroceries list on his favorite scrap of paper.  (tearing out hair). At least the phone is in his pocket while he shops in case he loses his list.  I so need to get him a tinfoil or armadillo hat.

I really like that I can add stuff from any piece of technology.


----------



## taxlady

Is anyone else trying to sync the lists and menus with there PC? I signed up for an account online and I typed in a list and a menu. I downloaded the app for the iPhone. I told it the master email address. I was asked, from the website, to confirm that my phone was supposed to share the lists. I confirmed.

I can't find the list or menu on my phone. I wonder if there is something obvious that I'm missing. Does this work for anyone else?


----------



## Steve Kroll

I can't speak specifically for iPhone, because I don't own one, but I've been able to sync lists without any problem from both the PC and the Android app. I haven't tried the menu feature at all.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Is anyone else trying to sync the lists and menus with there PC? I signed up for an account online and I typed in a list and a menu. I downloaded the app for the iPhone. I told it the master email address. I was asked, from the website, to confirm that my phone was supposed to share the lists. I confirmed.
> 
> I can't find the list or menu on my phone. I wonder if there is something obvious that I'm missing. Does this work for anyone else?



I synced 2 iPhones and 2 iPads, had to type in the same email on each device and confirm on each one separately.  I don't remember specifics, will try to track it down.

TL, did you get the little orange slices icon on your iPhone?   On my PC I googled Ourgroceries, did what they asked, and they sent me a PW from my PC. Now I can get it on the PC.  Will do the same on my work laptop tomorrow, using the PW.


----------



## taxlady

Yup, I got the orange slices on the iPhone.

I'm going to try with a different email address. I know the one on the phone is good 'cause they asked me to confirm with the PC, that my phone is allowed to access the my list. Or maybe I'll delete the address on the phone and try again, first.


----------



## Alix

Go to settings on your phone and you'll get it going. Or is it that you can't find it? Check the Applications and see if you can find it.


----------



## taxlady

Did you guys set up your accounts with OurGroceries from your phones? How did you enter email addy and passwords?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Go to settings on your phone and you'll get it going. Or is it that you can't find it? Check the Applications and see if you can find it.



I don't understand.

I went to settings on the phone and gave it the email addy of the account I set up online to use with a PC. It asked for the password and I gave it. But, the lists don't show up.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not sure I understand either.  Try googling Ourgroceries on your PC, when it comes up go to My Account, it will ask you for your email, then will send you a PW on your email.  Use that for your PC.  Worked slick for me tonight.


----------



## Alix

You have to open your email, and approve the use of your iPhone in the link sent to your email. Did you do that?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> You have to open your email, and approve the use of your iPhone in the link sent to your email. Did you do that?



Yes.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure I understand either.  Try googling Ourgroceries on your PC, when it comes up go to My Account, it will ask you for your email, then will send you a PW on your email.  Use that for your PC.  Worked slick for me tonight.



Did you set it all up on your phone first?

When I set up the account on my PC, it asked me to make up a password and I did.

Now I tried making a list on the phone, and that isn't showing up on the PC. Aargh


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Did you set it all up on your phone first?
> 
> When I set up the account on my PC, it asked me to make up a password and I did.
> 
> Now I tried making a list on the phone, and that isn't showing up on the PC. Aargh



I set mine up on my phone first.  This is weird, as the transition was flawless from phones to iPads. Try doing the google thing, it resets your password and sends you an email with a new PW.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I set mine up on my phone first.  This is weird, as the transition was flawless from phones to iPads. Try doing the google thing, it resets your password and sends you an email with a new PW.



I don't understand what you mean by doing the Google thing. I know the URL for  OurGroceries. Are you saying I should sign out?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I don't understand what you mean by doing the Google thing. I know the URL for  OurGroceries. Are you saying I should sign out?



No.  Google Ourgroceries.  Just try the above instructions, it will send you an additional PW to use on your PC by email.  You keep your original PW.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> No.  Google Ourgroceries.  Just try the above instructions, it will send you an additional PW to use on your PC by email.  You keep your original PW.



Do I google "ourgroceries" on the phone or on the PC?

Then, which result do I click? I tried from the PC and it didn't send me a new password. It asked me if I had an account and did I remember my password. I answered yes to both and it signed me in.

I'm sure there is something really obvious, that I am just missing.


----------



## Alix

taxlady, bear with me, I just need to walk through this to see if I can help you out. 

You set up OurGroceries on your computer, then downloaded the app on your phone. You went to your email and confirmed your phone has access to your lists. When you go to the App on your phone, what do you see? On mine, I see the header Shopping Lists and under that the lists I've created. Under that I see Add a shopping list...Then the Recipes section. Is that what you see on your phone?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> taxlady, bear with me, I just need to walk through this to see if I can help you out.
> 
> You set up OurGroceries on your computer, then downloaded the app on your phone. You went to your email and confirmed your phone has access to your lists. When you go to the App on your phone, what do you see? On mine, I see the header Shopping Lists and under that the lists I've created. Under that I see Add a shopping list...Then the Recipes section. Is that what you see on your phone?



Yes, but I only see the list that came with the app and the one I created on the phone, called "test". I don't see the ones I created on my PC on the website.


----------



## Alix

Do you see lists you create on your phone on the PC?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Do you see lists you create on your phone on the PC?



No.

I would think that I mistyped the email address on the phone, but I got email from ourgroceries asking me to confirm sharing with my phone.


----------



## Alix

Well somewhere on the List Sharing it got buggered up. I would suggest you go to the settings on the OurGroceries app on the phone and then go to the List Sharing thing and start over.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Well somewhere on the List Sharing it got buggered up. I would suggest you go to the settings on the OurGroceries app on the phone and then go to the List Sharing thing and start over.



I already did that once. 

I want to start another account from the phone and then link to that from the web. When I tried to do that, I entered a completely different email address for the sharing. It told me that person either wasn't sharing or hadn't replied up yet.

How did you set up the master email address from the phone?


----------



## taxlady

How do I remove an app from the phone? I'm thinking I may have to remove it and start over.


----------



## Alix

You would go to your Applications and uninstall it from there. 

I installed the App on my phone, then I set up the email from there. My kids and husband downloaded their Apps and sent a request to me. I didn't set up the PC portion of things until tonight. 

I can't figure out why the two won't link. The only thing I can figure is that you used different email for both settings. Can you send an email request to the account you use on the PC and link your phone to that?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> You would go to your Applications and uninstall it from there.




??? I have a bunch of icons on the screen. One of the icons is the OurGroceries app. If I touch that it opens the app. I don't see a way to get to anything called "applications" or "apps". They are just there on the screen.



> I installed the App on my phone, then I set up the email from there. My kids and husband downloaded their Apps and sent a request to me. I didn't set up the PC portion of things until tonight.



Did you go to settings and then List Sharing and enter the email address?



> I can't figure out why the two won't link. The only thing I can figure is that you used different email for both settings. Can you send an email request to the account you use on the PC and link your phone to that?



I don't see how the email address can be different. I entered the email address into the phone, as described above, and within seconds, I got email on my PC asking if I wanted to share my lists with "Linda's phone". On the phone it said something about the person with whom I wished to share hadn't responded. After I clicked the link in the email (on the PC) to give permission to share with "Linda's phone", the message on the phone changed to one telling me I was sharing with what looks like the master password I set up on the website with the PC.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> How do I remove an app from the phone? I'm thinking I may have to remove it and start over.



Put your finger on any app and hold.  All the apps will start to jiggle, and have a little x in the corner.  Tap the x, it will tell you it will remove the app.  Remove it, then download it again from the app store.


----------



## Alix

Well that's what should have happened. I can't explain why you can't see lists from one to the other. That's odd. It sounds like you did everything right. As soon as I confirmed everyone they were all able to see my lists, create lists and add stuff. Would refreshing anything help?


----------



## taxlady

Thank you ladies, for all your patience and help.

I deleted the app. I downloaded it again. I noticed that I had to be signed in with my app store account. Well, that's a different password than I was using for OurGroceries. (I use lots of different disposable email addresses so I know who to blame, if I start getting a spam to a specific email addy.)

Then I went to OurGroceries and set up another account, this time using my App Store email address. Yes, they sent me a password. I'll have to go change that. Now it works.

Thanks again.


----------



## Alix

YAY!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

YAY!!!


----------



## pacanis

Well that's weird.
This thread showed up in my New Posts and the last post was supposedly made at 6:34 today, but I'm looking at the last post right now by Dawg and it's dated 2012.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Well that's weird.
> This thread showed up in my New Posts and the last post was supposedly made at 6:34 today, but I'm looking at the last post right now by Dawg and it's dated 2012.



Sorry, Pac.  I bumped it as folks had been talking about it on another thread.  It also had a forum change.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Pac,  maybe your internet server is running slow.  Shake that etch-a-sketch to liven it up a bit.  

I've been using PepperPlate ( pepperplate dot com) as a free app for the last year or so.  Mostly for recipe storage.    They have a pretty extensive list of supported sites so it's easy to import recipes with just one click.  I keep a running  list incidentals I need like at the hardware store, not necessities, just items to jog my memory the next time I really need to go there.  Or whereever.   You know--  Produce, cheese, dairy,  nails screws,.   It works. for me.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, Pac. I bumped it as folks had been talking about it on another thread. It also had a forum change.


 
ahhh... thanks. I didn't realize a bump would affect the last post time we see. I thought maybe there was a merge from all the B... I mean OT  banter in the running script thread, but none of the posts were here when I looked for them 
carry on


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thanks Steve.  I now also have it.


----------



## CharlieD

Wow, where was I all this time, I totally missed this thread and it is way cool. We always have the grocery list problem.


----------



## taxlady

I love this app. Stirling finally put it on his tablet. I like it enough that I paid for it.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I love this app. Stirling finally put it on his tablet. I like it enough that I paid for it.



I love it too, I've been considering paying for it as well.  Other than no ads, are there any other perks?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I love it too, I've been considering paying for it as well.  Other than no ads, are there any other perks?


Not that I know of. I mostly figured they deserved to be paid and it might encourage them to maintain it.


----------



## CharlieD

How do I get it to work on my wife's phone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:


> How do I get it to work on my wife's phone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Charlie, it's been awhile, but I think when you first got the Our Groceries app you got a code that you can put into all your devices.  I was able to sinc it to all our phones, iPads, and my PC.  Look it up online, they should have instructions.


----------



## taxlady

I think she just has to give your email address and password. Stirling recently put it on his tablet. That's what he did. Then I got a message asking me if that was alright, so I said yes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, that's it, Taxy.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dawgluver said:


> Charlie, it's been awhile, but I think when you first got the Our Groceries app you got a code that you can put into all your devices.  I was able to sinc it to all our phones, iPads, and my PC.  Look it up online, they should have instructions.



Like Taxlady said. Who ever sets up the account just needs to have each person use the exact same info.

I use it on my pc too.  I think I set up the account this way to.


----------



## CharlieD

Hm, strange. There was no account setup.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> Hm, strange. There was no account setup.


What kind of phone is she using?

On my Samsung III, I bring up the menu by touching the bottom left corner of the phone. Then I choose settings, then "List sharing".


----------



## CharlieD

Tried that. Still not working. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Dawgluver

On my iPad, the gear icon at the top left of the screen will take you to List Sharing.


----------



## CatPat

I put a Note app on my Nook and I use that. I don't have anyone to share a list with.

Someday I might!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Alix

Charlie, there should be a setup section where you as the original downloader input your email address. Once you've done that, everyone who wants to connect to your lists sends you a request to that email address through the App. You approve it and you should be good to go. My husband can't get the App on his old and crappy BlackBerry but everyone else in the house can do it with an iPod or with their phones. 

Good luck! I love this app, I've created lists for the girls when they're out shopping and send them requests. It's awesome.


----------



## CharlieD

Alix, I did just that. But, my phone and my wife's are still not sync together. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## Steve Kroll

CharlieD said:


> Alix, I did just that. But, my phone and my wife's are still not sync together. Not sure what else to do.


Charlie,

Here is what you need to do:

Open the Our Groceries app on YOUR phone. Go into settings and select "List Sharing".
It should say "You are currently using blah@blah.com's grocery list" (blah@blah.com should be your email address)
Where it says "Your name, to identify yourself in the confirmation email", put your name
Down at the bottom, tap "Send". This will send an email to the email address you specified. Once you get the email, you MUST click on the confirmation link.
Open the Our Groceries app on YOUR WIFE's phone. Go into settings and select "List Sharing".
It should have the exact same email address as your phone.
Where it says "Your name, to identify yourself in the confirmation email", put your wife's name
Tap "Send" at the bottom. This will send you an email that has your wife's name. Once you get the email, you MUST click on the confirmation link.

Note that you must click on the confirmation link for each email you receive. Every individual's phone has to be authorized by you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you Steve, I'll try again. I think there is a problem with my e-mail account, that is why I am having problem with this app too.


----------



## taxlady

Is anyone else using the newish feature that you can attach a photo to an item? I use it most for health food store items. Sometimes stuff hasn't been put out front yet. If I can show a picture of the item to the staff, it makes it easier for them to find the one I want in the back. Sometimes it helps them remember where, in the store, they have seen it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I haven't used it, sounds interesting.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Kroll said:


> ...One feature I think might be useful would be some way to flag items that you have a coupon for. I could see using that occasionally, but other than that, I wouldn't want it to be cluttered with too many features.



I was thinking about that. I thought about adding a C to an item, to indicate that we have a coupon, but then you'd have to remember to remove it the next time you put it on the list. Hopefully the developers will add that as a new feature.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Is anyone else using the newish feature that you can attach a photo to an item? I use it most for health food store items. Sometimes stuff hasn't been put out front yet. If I can show a picture of the item to the staff, it makes it easier for them to find the one I want in the back. Sometimes it helps them remember where, in the store, they have seen it.



That appears to be a feature of the paid version. I tried it and it said I needed to upgrade.

DH and I both have it on our phones now. I might buy it if it works out well for us.


----------



## GotGarlic

Okay, my first day with this app and I have six stores set up, including Lowe's, our local farmers market and the nearby Asian grocery store  Loving this


----------



## Dawgluver

I had to check, I have 12 stores set up, including garden, Mpls meat market, and Penzey's


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I don't shop many stores and this sounds like you enter info to many stores?
The Reminder app works for my short list. Usually pretty basic. Trader joes is the only store where I buy specific items. Happy this works for so many. Sounds like a great app .


----------



## GotGarlic

FoodieFanatic said:


> I don't shop many stores and this sounds like you enter info to many stores?
> The Reminder app works for my short list. Usually pretty basic. Trader joes is the only store where I buy specific items. Happy this works for so many. Sounds like a great app .



You don't have to use it for a lot of stores. It only comes with one. I added the others, including a drugstore. 

The primary benefit, as I see it, is that DH and I can share lists, so when I add an item, it shows up on his phone, and when one of us buys something, we cross it off the list and we won't duplicate purchases, since the lists are synchronized. 

And you can use the lists for anything. I'm going to add one for our local garden store, too. It's time to plan fall gardening here! ☺


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Thanks! I'm the food shopper so it wouldn't do us any good. (sigh)


----------



## GotGarlic

FoodieFanatic said:


> Thanks! I'm the food shopper so it wouldn't do us any good. (sigh)



Does anyone in your household do any shopping for everyone? Or are there any lists you and a household member both work from? Paint colors, household items, errands? It doesn't have to be food.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> That appears to be a feature of the paid version. I tried it and it said I needed to upgrade.
> 
> DH and I both have it on our phones now. I might buy it if it works out well for us.


Oh yeah, that's right. I have the paid version. Maybe that's why Stirling has can't see time see the pix sometimes.


----------



## taxlady

FoodieFanatic said:


> Thanks! I'm the food shopper so it wouldn't do us any good. (sigh)


Does anyone tell you when stuff is running out? Let them update that on your list.


GotGarlic said:


> Does anyone in your household do any shopping for everyone? Or are there any lists you and a household member both work from? Paint colors, household items, errands? It doesn't have to be food.


Exactly


----------



## Steve Kroll

GotGarlic said:


> Does anyone in your household do any shopping for everyone? Or are there any lists you and a household member both work from? Paint colors, household items, errands? It doesn't have to be food.


My wife and I do the same thing. In addition to shopping, we use it in our house for pretty much anything that involves a list we want to collaborate on, including to-do lists, checklists for various things, vacation ideas, etc, 

It's nice to be able to add something on a whim.


----------



## Roll_Bones

We are still using the free version and are quite happy.  Thanks Steve!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm officially addicted. I love this app. I added the local Feed & Seed Store, for fall vegetables and flowers keep looking at my lists, trying to think of other stuff to add 

Thanks, Steve! When you originally posted this, DH didn't have a smartphone. And thanks again, taxy, for mentioning it!


----------



## GotGarlic

I just thought of another one - stuff to do before we go to a state park for a few days with my dad and stepmother next month.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have lists for our vacation destinations, special events, plant market, craft store too.

There's another feature I recently discovered, you can "flag" stuff.  That might be good for things like prescriptions, coupons, etc.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I have lists for our vacation destinations, special events, plant market, craft store too.
> 
> There's another feature I recently discovered, you can "flag" stuff.  That might be good for things like prescriptions, coupons, etc.


Do you mean adding a star from the info about the item? I haven't really figured out a use for that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, the star.  I use it for important stuff.


----------



## Andy M.

I guess I'm still standing with my feet firmly planted in the 20th century.  We have a white board on the fridge and both of us write stuff on it for shopping lists.  Upper left for the supermarket, upper right for Costco, other corners for other stores.  The one downside is that I have to either carry the white board to the stores or copy the list onto a piece of paper.

I suppose I could take a picture of it...


----------



## Dawgluver

You'll need your Polaroid or Brownie camera for that.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm still standing with my feet firmly planted in the 20th century. *We have a white board on the fridge and both of us write stuff on it for shopping lists.* Upper left for the supermarket, upper right for Costco, other corners for other stores. The one downside is that I have to either carry the white board to the stores or copy the list onto a piece of paper.
> 
> *I suppose I could take a picture of it...*


 
That's what I do.  My brother was over one time and saw my grocery list, and asked me if my  white board was a bit bulky to carry shopping with me.  

From another one stuck in last century.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm going to tell my daughters about this app.  They might already know about it and use it, I'm not sure...


----------



## taxlady

One of the things I like is that Stirling can add stuff while I'm not home.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Is anyone else using the newish feature that you can attach a photo to an item? I use it most for health food store items. Sometimes stuff hasn't been put out front yet. If I can show a picture of the item to the staff, it makes it easier for them to find the one I want in the back. Sometimes it helps them remember where, in the store, they have seen it.




TL I thought I could use my phone. Even though my feet are planted in the 20th, I'm leaning into the 21st!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

GotGarlic said:


> Does anyone in your household do any shopping for everyone? Or are there any lists you and a household member both work from? Paint colors, household items, errands? It doesn't have to be food.



I do the grocery shopping and DH does the Costco run, which is pretty much always the same items each time.  Really we must be quite boring.  Errands are limited to going to the bank, post office and grocery/Costco.  

It sounds like a great idea, but we just don't have that much that requires a list.  Would have been great when I was working.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm still standing with my feet firmly planted in the 20th century.  We have a white board on the fridge and both of us write stuff on it for shopping lists.  Upper left for the supermarket, upper right for Costco, other corners for other stores.  The one downside is that I have to either carry the white board to the stores or copy the list onto a piece of paper.
> 
> I suppose I could take a picture of it...



Sure could. But then you could download the app! 



taxlady said:


> One of the things I like is that Stirling can add stuff while I'm not home.



And that is why I like the app.  Anyone that goes to the store can use it.
I just used it this morning.  Not one entry was mine!
No more double purchases and no more calling to see whats needed.  I just look at my phone and know exactly what we need.
My wife can watch the list as i shop, so she knows I'm at the store and doing what I said i was going to do.   Or remind me by adding the item from home.



FoodieFanatic said:


> I do the grocery shopping and DH does the Costco run, which is pretty much always the same items each time.  Really we must be quite boring.  Errands are limited to going to the bank, post office and grocery/Costco.
> 
> It sounds like a great idea, but we just don't have that much that requires a list.  Would have been great when I was working.



You might be surprised at how well this works.
Imagine getting your list in real time.  Like when you are in the store and forgot to add something to the list.
Your husband can add it and you do not end up at home missing anything.
When i was working is when I did not need this app.
Its now when I forget everything.


----------

